# Albino Frogs & Toads



## lizardminion (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, aside from your typical African Clawed Frog, what other albino frogs(and toads!) are occasionally out there? How often do albino frogs occur in the wild? Do I have a chance of breeding albino toads from my baby toadlets? (once they reach preferable size)
Does anyone know of any albino tree frogs, and does anyone know who sells them? What're the odds of breeding some from WC stock... ?


----------



## Camden (Apr 13, 2012)

If all of your toadlets are normal, I don't think your chances are very high of getting albino. I've seen all kinds of albino frogs. Albino bullfrogs, albino pacman frogs, african clawed frogs..uhh well I said all kinds. Thats the only ones I can think of right now.


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Apr 14, 2012)

Albino RETF's are usually available. Browse kingsnake.com's classifieds.


----------



## bugmankeith (Apr 14, 2012)

Albino bullfrogs are easily found, as well as albino red eyed tree frogs and albino grass frogs. I did see an albino American toad sold once but it's rare, however chances of finding an albino tadpole while still in the egg is a good chance before they hatch and are eaten by predators.


----------



## RyanW (Apr 17, 2012)

Albino woodhouse toads are dope!!!! Sandfire Dragon Ranch has them. I think that I have seen some albino D. auratus available before.


----------

